
Russian Involvement in America's Race Wars - sebastianconcpt
https://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2017/10/russia-facebook-race/542796/
======
sebastianconcpt
_During the Cold War, the Kremlin similarly sought to plant fake news and
foment discontent, but was limited by the low-tech methods available at the
time. “Before, the Soviets would plant information in Indian papers and hope
it would get picked up by our papers,”_

